# Vmware Appliance called freebsd spam filter



## anthony911 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys
I have a question. I have a virtual appliance called freebsd spam filter

```
http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/359
```


```
Features

Collegiate:
No

One-line Description:
freebsd spam filter

Filename:
freebsd spam filter.zip

Size Compressed:
500

Allocated Memory:
256

Username:
root

Password:
changeme

VMware Tools Installed?:
No

Operating System:
freebsd 6

Torrent?:
No

Applications:
postfix
amavisd
spamassassin
clamav
```

This particular appliance is pretty outdated the 4 major ports that need to up updated are not up to date (as well as the operating system being completely out of date)

My question is how would I go about tackling updating this appliance to get (at the least) the ports that are used like amavisd//postfix//clamav//spamassassin up to date?

Keep in mind these ports are fairly outdated and i don't know how this appliance would react to doing such an upgrade.

My initial thoughts on updating this system would be

"as root"


```
portsnap fetch && portsnap extract && portsnap update
```

followed by


```
cd /usr/ports/security/clamav
make && make install
```

and so on until i have all the ports installed.

My questions are

1)will all the configurations that are made in this appliance disappear if I just uninstall and reinstall the ports

2)will i lose my config right now?

3)are there particular steps that i should be taking to get these ports updated properly (im asking this because i read that spamassassin needs to be updated from version 2.x to 3.0 before upgrading to anything higher than 3.0)


Any help on this would be fantastic


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2009)

It's not really an appliance. It's basically a pre-build VM image.

The easiest solution would be to simply create your own from a more recent release.

But to answer your questions:

1) no
2) no
3) before updating read /usr/ports/UPDATING


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 18, 2009)

4) make sure you understand the applications and their config files. E.g. SpamAssassin has been very much overhauled between version 2.x and 3.x. The same holds true for the other applications as well, probably. You won't be able to just continue with the existing config files.


----------



## peterking (Jul 28, 2010)

Im 80 percent certain you would lose your config, although I am no expert , just a casual user. VMextra plus


----------

